
Ask HN: Real time one way replication on Linux? - Manozco
Hi everyone, 
I&#x27;m looking for a solution to synchronize in real time the content of a server on a local machine, but once the content has been fetched once, I would like to be able to remove, rename or move it without it to be downloaded again.
Have you heard of a solution for this ?
======
moridin007
[http://linux.die.net/man/1/rsync](http://linux.die.net/man/1/rsync)

